# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Chaton à adopter

## Aude.Lana

Bonjour,

Nous devions accueillir un chaton pour agrandir la famille, mais le propriétaire n'a pas été réglo.
Nous sommes depuis à la recherche d'un chaton à adopter, peu importe la race, le sexe et la couleur, payer une contrepartie n'est pas un problème.

Oui nous nous sommes tournées vers les associations.

Merci

----------


## Alantka

Bonjour, avez-vous regardé sur le site de Seconde Chance ? 
https://www.secondechance.org/animal...=2&department=

----------


## Myko78

Je vous conseille l'association Orfélins dans ce coin là de RP  ::

----------


## Aude.Lana

Bonjour,

Oui oui, merci.

----------


## babou93

Oui orfelins. J ai 4 chatons en famille d accueil actuellement pour orfelins

----------


## phacélie

Vous avez trouvé ? En tout cas, on voit là trente chatons disponibles à l'adoption rien que dans votre département :
https://www.secondechance.org/animal/recherche?species=2&ageRanges%5B%5D=1&breed=&fur=&  color=&region=&department=42

----------


## salambo

Bonjour je vous conseille l'association Adopte Un Matou. Ils ont plusieurs fratries, certaines en accueil avec leur maman, qui recherchent des adoptants. Les petits bouts sont en accueil sur Paris et proche RP. Vous pouvez en voir certains sur le site www.AdopteunMatou.com mais n'hésitez pas à adresser un sms à la présidente Laurence au 06 87 41 18 26 car tous ne sont pas présentés sur le site.

----------

